# Miracles: Maxine Update



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

If any of you read that thread where I was panicking crazily about Max and the eggs (not to say that I stopped panicking or anything...) then you know that Maxine was almost killed. Okay, it's a total phenomenon that she lived and I want to show you the pics. Sorry about the flower paint in the way, its just on the outside of the container. 

She is a plain female betta. _*Not a crowntail.*_


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well thats good! remember a good salt bath and meds can go a long long way! also a higher temp is really good for healing as well just keep at it and give her some tlc


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I am so glad your miracle girl made it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor thing!! Clean water and salt will help.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Changer her water every day and keep it warm! Salt and melafix will do wonders!


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been changing her water daily, but what do you mean by salt? How much should I put in?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

crystalcat said:


> I've been changing her water daily, but what do you mean by salt? How much should I put in?


Well you should add some aquarium salt to her bowl or tank it releives stress and helps heal wounds, and the amount depends on the size of the bowl or tank. let me know and ill give you an amoun of salt to add


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats great shes doing better

salt, but, u must use aquarium salt
need to know tank size


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Aww, poor little muffin! Glad to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay. I've changed the water daily and the red spots on her body are healing quickly. She's in a very small bowl, and I don't know the exact size. I don't think that she really needs any salt, and I'm dead broke right now.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well just keep up with the water changes


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay. I just changed it a few minutes ago. She's doing okay! I'm really surprised! I thought for sure she would die. But it looks like my efforts paid off, eh? Hahaha!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

yup your efforts sure paid off


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

poor thing, follow the advice of the others and she'll be great in no time. I have healed two of my bettas, withought salt baths, but I used bowl meads. bowl conditioner that is.


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

*Update *

Okay, I haven't posted in a while, but, for those who were concerned, Maxine is doing a lot better. Her tail, which was in five different strands, is in three, thicker ones. She is healing well. I can see a transluscent skin between them now, and it's definately getting much better.

The eggs never hatched. They died. I do plan to breed Max again, in a while, but in the correct breeding environment. And NO ROCKS! I still can't believe that she jumped into his tank! I don't know about breeding Maxine, since she was almost killed, but who knows?

I got a ten gallon tank, a heater, two thermometers, and plants for Christmas, so I will finally be able to breed bettas! Hopefully, there's never another tragedy like Maxine's little babies. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Maxine is healing from her injuries. Good luck with your next attempt at breeding. We have several people here who have experience and they can give you some good advice.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope your nest spawn goes well. sorry that the last eggs didnt hatch


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Gl  
[=


----------

